# geschenkgutschein



## SweetDevil (29. Januar 2009)

Moin

Wie soll es auch anders sein morgen hat ein Freund Geburtstag und der jenige der den Gutschein machen sollte hat auf einmal keine Zeit *gg* Nun sitze ich hier und weiß absolut nicht wie ich einen gestallten soll.  Soll für Computerzubehör sein in Höhe von 40 €. Hat jemand vlt eine Idee oder durch zufall einen bei sich auf der Platte ? sollte sich mit einen normalen Farbdrucker auch gut ausdrucken lassen.  


Wäre sehr froh über ein bisschen Hilfe


Mfg Jan


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2009)

Moin
Handelt es sich hier um eine Frage über Photoshop oder allgemein um den fehlenden kreativen Schub?

mfg


----------



## SweetDevil (29. Januar 2009)

kreativer Schub trift es wohl eher


----------

